# What avatar should I use?



## BeeBrian (Feb 13, 2015)

How do I make a poll thread? I wanted this to be a poll but I don't know how to do it.

Anyway, here are the choices...

A.) The Real Me.
B.) Me in a glorified DeviantArt portrait.
C.) Napoleon Bonaparte (My role model)
D.) A cat.
E.) A cat's poop.
F.) A picture of my back muscles after years and years of heavy barbell rows (Very common in bodybuilding forums)
G.) Some hilarious meme.
H.) Trollface.

Other ideas are welcome, *but you also have to pick one of the above.*

And to make things more interesting, I'll only post the image of our final decision.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Depends what the deviancy is 

Anime, always anime!


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2015)

It should be something awesome.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you trying to make a statement, wishing to be someone or something else, or just being yourself?


----------



## granfire (Feb 14, 2015)

If it can't be anime, South Park!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deviant art for sure. Some awesome stuff on there. Do you contribute to the site?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 15, 2015)

Mine is of a fictional religious cult symbol, 'The Kicker Man', which I thought was martial artsy enough to work here. I thought someone would notice, but I don't think a whole lot of Repairman Jack fans frequent this site.


----------



## granfire (Feb 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Depends what the deviancy is
> 
> Anime, always anime!


says she who changed from her anime awesomeness to a pink sign.....


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 15, 2015)

granfire said:


> says she who changed from her anime awesomeness to a pink sign.....




This is very true lol, but I am small and I am fierce  

BeeBrian should have something that denotes he's a warrior, taking what life sends and doing a good job with it.


----------



## granfire (Feb 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> This is very true lol, but I am small and I am fierce
> 
> BeeBrian should have something that denotes he's a warrior, taking what life sends and doing a good job with it.









No, really, she is fierce!


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 15, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Are you trying to make a statement, wishing to be someone or something else, or just being yourself?


 
Honestly? I want to tell the whole world that I already am what I want to become by being myself.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 15, 2015)

granfire said:


> If it can't be anime, South Park!


 
Manbearpig?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 15, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Honestly? I want to tell the whole world that I already am what I want to become by being myself.


Use a picture of yourself.


----------



## granfire (Feb 15, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Manbearpig?


Create Avatar South Park Studios


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 15, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Mine is of a fictional religious cult symbol, 'The Kicker Man', which I thought was martial artsy enough to work here. I thought someone would notice, but I don't think a whole lot of Repairman Jack fans frequent this site.



I did wonder. Thanks for clearing that one up


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2015)

Napoleon Bonaparte

or   something wickedly strange


----------



## Zero (Feb 16, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Mine is of a fictional religious cult symbol, 'The Kicker Man', which I thought was martial artsy enough to work here. I thought someone would notice, but I don't think a whole lot of Repairman Jack fans frequent this site.


Sorry, had no idea.  Always thought it was a kite or some weird octo-spider thing missing couple of legs...


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 16, 2015)

Go with the real you. Nothing more awesome, at least if you are a viking


----------

